# torque slippage



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

well guys finnaly got the goat tuned and dynoed. Very dissapointing only pushed out 396 rwhp and 505 ft lbs of torque at 13.5 pounds of boost on a 74mm pt. Im going to take the tranny out and have the torgue converter tightend up and see where that gets me. 
On another dyno with a 04 gto with the same rear end went 136mph at 6000 rpm in 4th gear with the 1 to 1 ratio. wich is the same in my powerglide in high gear, where I only went 116mph at the same rpm.. so im lossing alot some where. And believe im just blowing right threw the converter. By the way im push 80 lbs of air per min. threw the mass air meter. Which they say for every lb of air add around 10 hp. (800hp) Tell me what you think. im also running 11.1 air fuel ratio under boost just to be safe..


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

With that big of a difference torque vs hp, sounds like you have some intake restrictions. Your good down low but dying up top. Are you running a 102mm intake, t/b, manifold? What cam and heads? Converters do kill hp though. Learned that on my Gn.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

well the end of the 74mm turbo that goes into the intake is only about the size of a pop can so honestly as long as the intake is bigger it shouldnt mater. Which i have a 85mm t/b The heads are sock ls1 heads that have been ported and polished with bigger springs. And the cam is a special grind with a 590 lift cut just for a turbo car. its reading 80 lbs of air per min threw my mass air meter wich is alot so i know im getting air. the power just aint going to the tires.. I will post agin when I change the torque converter. thanks


----------



## pontiacpaul67 (Mar 11, 2011)

What is the status of your clutch pack in the tranny? Sounds like you are confident in the motor combination & set-up; and it "feels" like the huge power is "blowing through" the converter... is it possible the power is also overpowering the 5 or 6 discs in the tranny? With a 7 or 8 disc clutch pack in the tranny, the power may break other trans parts if not upgraded for 650 hp & torque. Does your "seat of the pants" intuition suspect this clutch pack idea is plausible?


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah im pretty confident in the tranny its a 2 speed powerglid, the same guy that built that one has them in some 8 sec cars. Plus he knew I was wanting to put down about 900 at the wheels. But since I have it out, im going to have the tranny guy take a look at it.


----------

